# Injecter de l'argent



## + Darky +

Leggendo un articolo riguardante la statalizzazione delle banche americane mi sono imbattuto nel seguente passaggio : 

"La nationalisation est envisageable, mais seulement *en dernier recours*, c'est-à-dire dans le cas où les investisseurs privés refuseraient *d'injecter de l'argent* dans le banques frappées par la crise". 

Io ho tradotto con : 

"La statalizzazione è concepibile/attuabile,ma soltanto *in qualità di rimedio estremo*,ovvero nel caso in cui gli investitori privati rifiutino di *immettere capitali* nelle banche colpite dalla crisi".

Volevo chiedervi ho tradotto correttamente le due espressioni che ho riportato in grassetto o se ci sono altre traduzioni più giuste/adatte.

Grazie a tutti ^^


----------



## itka

Mi sembra che abbia afferratto il senso giusto.

Solo una cosa : hai tradotto *en dernier recours *riferendotial campo medicinale. 
Quest'espressione in francese appartiene al vocabolario della legge, ma non so se esiste una parola italiana che rende l'idea...
Voglio dire : se, alla fine di un processo, qualcuno non è soddisfatto col giudizio, puo fare quel che chiamiamo _"un recours"._..Non so tradurre questa parola.


----------



## + Darky +

itka said:


> Mi sembra che abbia afferratto il senso giusto.
> 
> Solo una cosa : hai tradotto *en dernier recours *riferendotial campo medicinale.
> Quest'espressione in francese appartiene al vocabolario della legge, ma non so se esiste una parola italiana che rende l'idea...
> Voglio dire : se, alla fine di un processo, qualcuno non è soddisfatto col giudizio, puo fare quel che chiamiamo _"un recours"._..Non so tradurre questa parola.


Credo che letteralmente sia "ricorso",riferito all'ambito che dici tu,ovvero quello giudiziario . 
Con la mia traduzione volevo esprimere l'idea che il fatto di dover ricorrere alla statalizzazione è l'ultima delle possibilità che vengono contemplate. Una sorta di "ultima spiaggia", solo con un linguaggio un pò più elevato  . E "in qualità di rimedio estremo" è la cosa migliore che mi sia venuta in mente,ma se ci sono altre soluzioni più adatte sarebbe ancora meglio ^^


----------



## alenaro

+ Darky + said:


> Leggendo un articolo riguardante la statalizzazione delle banche americane mi sono imbattuto nel seguente passaggio :
> 
> "La nationalisation est envisageable, mais seulement *en dernier recours*, c'est-à-dire dans le cas où les investisseurs privés refuseraient *d'injecter de l'argent* dans le banques frappées par la crise".
> 
> Io ho tradotto con :
> 
> "La statalizzazione è concepibile/attuabile,ma soltanto *in qualità di * come *rimedio estremo*,ovvero nel caso in cui gli investitori privati rifiutino di immettere  investire *capitali*/ versare liquidità/ versare risparmi nelle banche colpite dalla crisi".
> 
> Volevo chiedervi ho tradotto correttamente le due espressioni che ho riportato in grassetto o se ci sono altre traduzioni più giuste/adatte.
> 
> Grazie a tutti ^^



Voilà que je la prefere de cette façon...ça marche je crois


----------



## Corsicum

Vu ...je n'ai aucune compétance pour donner un avis, copie d'une référence ::
*Dernier recours*=* estremo rimedio*
_60. Si l’acte d’instruction effectué selon le droit procédural étranger devait néanmoins être incompatible avec le droit interne ou impossible en raison de difficultés pratiques majeures, seul demeure en *dernier recours* le rejet de la demande_
_60. Se, ciò nonostante, l’assunzione delle prove secondo la legislazione processuale straniera dovesse risultare incompatibile con le leggi nazionali o rivelarsi impossibile a causa di notevoli difficoltà d’ordine pratico, permane, quale *estremo rimedio*, la possibilità di rifiutare la richiesta_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=it&lng1=it,fr&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=452352:cs&page=1&hwords=estremo+rimedio%7E
Via : http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do


----------



## Necsus

Ce n'est pas _'come ultima/estrema risorsa'_?


----------



## MOMO2

Nei giornali italiani, sempre a proposito delle banche americane, si parla di "iniezione di capitale/denaro". Puoi usarlo tranquillamente.


----------

